# Getting my 2004 1.8T Jetta to 250+hp?



## WVgti (Jun 28, 2005)

I've been reading the mod threads in the stickies and they have really helped...but I am not seeing numbers for the mods as far as performance gains. I don't need a 300+ hp BT racing monster Jetta, just looking for something that has just a little extra get up and go. 

So I was wondering, what would it take to see 250hp or more, without having to go into BT territory? I plan to do the usual...ECU, exhaust, intercooler, turbo inlet, diverter valve. After all that, what could I reasonably expect in gains and if that doesn't get me up to 250ish, what else can I do?


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

A fully maxxed out ko3/ko4 setup would just touch that, but you would need... Well, everything.
( intake, cams, exhaust, intercooler, water/meth, eurodyne, etc )

Or you change the turbo along with a few bolt ons and make the power you're after.

Check out the franken turbo, the f23 will do what your after.


----------



## matty675 (Oct 2, 2011)

It depends on whether your talking about power at the fly or to the wheels? 

The most I've seen to the wheels with a K03S is 255 hp. That was with water/meth and a cranked wastegate. Check out the stock turbo tuning guide in the FAQ's.


----------



## Mr_Long (Dec 9, 2003)

From what I have read in here there is gain on cams set up for street car...I may be wrong... 

About the original post, get focus on 200-220 whp with bolts on and I bet you will be a happy dubber :beer:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Even the Frankenturbo F4 will get you there with some supporting mods and proper tune(unitronic stage 2+). With the F4 you don't have to change as much as you do with the F23. Definitely look into frankenturbo...:thumbup:


----------



## WVgti (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh wow...I didn't realize the stock turbo was that lacking. I was hoping to avoid a new turbo setup if possible, but I guess if that's what needs done to get where I want, that's what I gotta do at some point. 

Mr_Long, you're probably right. I am sure 215-220hp will be enough of a jump that I'd be happy with that. 

Guess I'll start with my original plan and see what that gets me and go from there. Thanks everyone so far for the responses and I'll keep reading in the meaning time.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

if you want 220+whp Uni stg 1+ or stg 2, full 3" exhaust, tip, short ram or cold air intake, and a decent fmic. i made 225whp and 276wtq on uni stg 1+ witha full 3" exhaust and a cold air intake. stock tip, stock intercooler, stock dv, and on a mustang dyno. i never redyno'd after getting the tip, fmic, billet dv and uni stg 2. car was much stronger tho, i just went big turbo


----------



## Mr_Long (Dec 9, 2003)

wow....too bad don't have Unitronics down in DR


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mr_Long said:


> wow....too bad don't have Unitronics down in DR


 Who needs Uni when you have all those amazing women around. If I lived in DR i'd buy a van


----------



## Mr_Long (Dec 9, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## WVgti (Jun 28, 2005)

Big_Tom said:


> if you want 220+whp Uni stg 1+ or stg 2, full 3" exhaust, tip, short ram or cold air intake, and a decent fmic. i made 225whp and 276wtq on uni stg 1+ witha full 3" exhaust and a cold air intake. stock tip, stock intercooler, stock dv, and on a mustang dyno. i never redyno'd after getting the tip, fmic, billet dv and uni stg 2. car was much stronger tho, i just went big turbo


 Not bad numbers. I just looked and the Unitronics flashing and the 1+ or stage 2 does look good. 2+ looks really good but not sure I want to mess with a new turbo yet. I still have lots of reading to do, this modding stuff is still very new to me. 

Is a K04 turbo just a bolt on or are there other components that need changed as well?


----------



## Mr_Long (Dec 9, 2003)

Why don't you go; 

Flash 
2.5 DP 
3 exhaust 
FMIC 
Forge DV 
N75R 
2.0 FSI coil 

You can have fun with this for a while and then you can wait for your K03S to die and go BT...at least that's my plan


----------



## WVgti (Jun 28, 2005)

Mr_Long said:


> Why don't you go;
> 
> Flash
> 2.5 DP
> ...


 That would be pretty much the plan...I can't afford to do a turbo upgrade now or probably for a while anyways, by the time I can, I may decide and be able to afford to do a BT. Just researching and looking at options right now. I plan to start very soon though with the flash and exhaust, already have a short intake that was on the car and a 2.5" downpipe, just need the catback and flash for now to get started.


----------



## Mr_Long (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds very good to me...:beer: 

I dont know for you but for me this will be my 1st turbo car so there is a lot to learn before going big on mods


----------



## WVgti (Jun 28, 2005)

Same here. I've had a number of VW's, but this is my first turbo and I LOVE it.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

go with a 3" exhaust, not 2.5". also, if you are going to get a k04 get a f4 frankenturbo


----------



## WVgti (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, I was just looking at the Frankenturbos. Looks pretty good, especially for the price. For that amount of money, I may be able to re-turbo sooner than I thought. Still not really soon, but sooner...lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

the f4 is a bolt on for transverse 1.8t's. the f23 require the kit. i think the f4 with a high flow exhast manifold, silicone tip, and a cold air intake would be pretty nice on uni stg 2 or 2+


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Frankenturbo F4, 3in Turboback exhaust, Larger Intercooler, Upgraded DV, & proper chip/fueling can get 250hp no problem.

or 

50 Trim


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ 50 trim it and jump str8 to 350whp :thumbup:


----------



## brian.krahmer (Mar 28, 1999)

I was watching a video for the F4T on frankenturbo's website, and I wasn't very impressed. It appears to do 0-60 in 8 seconds. My stock '99 1.8T Beetle with 150hp would knock 60 right at 6 seconds. What am I missing? http://youtube.googleapis.com/v/Pm5yjAgZK-8 

brian


----------



## WVgti (Jun 28, 2005)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ 50 trim it and jump str8 to 350whp :thumbup:


 haha...I wish. 155,000 miles on the motor, I'd be a little nervous pulling that kinda power out of it and I'm not in a position for a rebuild at the moment. But who knows. Once I start tearing in to this project, it's hard to tell where it will lead me.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i'm pushing 180k miles. went bt at 130 something. still stock block. keep it 20-22 psi and you'll be fine


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

brian.krahmer said:


> I was watching a video for the F4T on frankenturbo's website, and I wasn't very impressed.
> 
> _What am I missing? _ ...


 ...the car's specs, which are: 

2001 Audi TT Roadster Engine Code ATC. 
Revo Stage II 
Full 3" catless exhaust (turboback) 

Nothing will be very impressive on stock fueling and a K03 chip.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ...the car's specs, which are:
> 
> 2001 Audi TT Roadster Engine Code ATC.
> Revo Stage II
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Big_Tom said:


> i'm pushing 180k miles. went bt at 130 something. still stock block. keep it 20-22 psi and you'll be fine


 Get on the BT Bus :thumbup:


----------



## GTIRyanB (Oct 5, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> i'm pushing 180k miles. went bt at 130 something. still stock block. keep it 20-22 psi and you'll be fine


 Not trying to hijack this thread but, I'm pushing 186,xxx miles. Are you saying I could big turbo, say something like your setup and be safe on a stock block for a decent amount of time before I would do a rebuild? Because I was planning on doing a rebuild when I get my taxes and then going big turbo the year after. I mean as long as I don't dog the **** out of it?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

GTIRyanB said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread but, I'm pushing 186,xxx miles. Are you saying I could big turbo, say something like your setup and be safe on a stock block for a decent amount of time before I would do a rebuild? Because I was planning on doing a rebuild when I get my taxes and then going big turbo the year after. I mean as long as I don't dog the **** out of it?


 i might be saying something like that  i have about a 50k miles on my setup


----------



## Mr_Long (Dec 9, 2003)

I think 50% is how you done it and 50% how you drive it :laugh:


----------



## Csalvet1 (Mar 9, 2015)

*New to Gas Turbo engines.*

Hey y'all I i'm pretty new to the gas turbo world, I'm coming from the trubo deisiel (suck at spelling) but anyway, i am currently building a 2001 Jetta 1.8T wolfsburg Ed. I just have questions on the exhaust. as per the o2 sensors and then how to get my turbo to stop spitting oil?


----------

